# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  How to change Tyres?

## RAHEN

HEllo dtians..
waz wondering...how many dtians know how to change tyres..car tau almost sub k paas hai...tyres kaun change kar sakta hai...and if possible tau batayen k kaise change karte hai... :Big Grin:

----------

